# How good will Memphis be next year?



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Every significant player will be back, except swap Jeremy Hunt with future NBA max-earner Derrick Rose.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

yes, final 4 pre season IMO
but we'll have to see...

Duke seems to have a pretty impressive future
as well as UCLA and USC
but as far as Memphis they are just murdering the rest of the Conference USA
they are like the Gonzaga of Conf USA now
their other guy coming next year, Jeff Robinson is also a pretty good player too
i think sleeper coming out of high school this year
has greatly improved as a senior


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Top 5. Along with the Dukies! :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> Top 5. Along with the Dukies! :biggrin:


:thumbdown:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

maybe, but you know it's true :biggrin:


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

hey if nobody signs Randolph Morris i think kentucky will be top 10

Butler and elite 8 team next year too

gettin Graves, Green back and gettin a top 100 prospect...(matt howard)

Georgetown will be a final four team too if they get Green and Hibbert back
as far as UNC and Florida i think Hansbrough, Wright are leaving as far as the Florida frontcourt

Kansas loosing Wright but the rest of the guys will be there they look good

A&M gettin a top 10 prospect but they loose Law and Kavislauskas(sp?)


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm more concerned about how good this team will be the rest of this year. It doesn't seem like a lot of people think they can make a serious run, but they're a legit national championship contender in my mind.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Maybe next year they can win more then 25% of their hard games.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Maybe next year they can win more then 25% of their hard games.


I guess that depends if they schedule those games on the road or at home.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Memphis with Rose
Duke with Singler and Smith
Ucla with Love
Arizona with Bayless
Kansas state with Beasley
USC with Mayo

lot of good teams


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

hopefully theyll finally play some good teams, schedule is pretty frail


I think theyre good this year though, final 4 good next year..... sweet sixteen at best this year


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

rainman said:


> Memphis with Rose
> Duke with Singler and Smith
> Ucla with Love
> Arizona with Bayless
> ...



Freshmen arent everything

and Villanova and Syracuse are gettin some good ones too

for example Kansas State doesnt really impress me
I don't think much of Beasley and Bill Walker and a lot of their guys are seniors this year...
Arizona also loosing Kirk Walters and Radenovic this year so Harden and Bayless will just add more G/F players


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Derek Rose to Memp is a crock. I will keep complaining about that until the NCAA investigates Memphis and their recruiting. Where there is smoke, there is fire.... I understand Rose's final 5 schools were all addias and he is working a shoe deal already but I don't see why he puts himself on the witness protection list in the CUSA. Just my two cents, I would have rather seen him stay in the B10 or Big East.

Don't sleep on my Blue Demons either. Wilson Chandler is returning and we have the 12 best recruiting class according to Rivals, with two top 26 players. Should be a hell of a team.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

kamego said:


> Derek Rose to Memp is a crock. I will keep complaining about that until the NCAA investigates Memphis and their recruiting. Where there is smoke, there is fire.... I understand Rose's final 5 schools were all addias and he is working a shoe deal already but I don't see why he puts himself on the witness protection list in the CUSA.


Cupcake scheduling (but yet just enough half-decent OOC games to get on national TV), John Calipari, guaranteed CUSA title, (therefore) top 3 NCAA seed, and no doubt a little









What's so suspicious about all that? :biggrin:



fjkdsi said:


> Freshmen arent everything


Might want to ask Rick Barnes and Thad Matta about that about that.

I understand what you're saying though. And it's true, buth Texas and Ohio State have non-freshman who are contributors. BUT, those freshman make a big difference. By they way, I don't think rainman was saying the freshman were "everything." Each one of those teams that were mentioned in his post will have a considerable portion of their rosters returning. Those freshman could be what each team needs to take them to the next level.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Georgetown will be a top 5 team next year without Green and the top team with him. 

If he returns the hoyas will have their top 10 players back, 3 senior starters who have started every game of their career, and 2 incoming McDonalds All-Americans in the backcourt. Austin Freeman a top 10 recruit will move Jessie Sapp to the 6th man position after starting for an entire season. Georgetown will be the most stacked team in the nation if Green returns. 

If only Hibbert returns - which is a guarantee - they'll still be real tough with 4 returning starters, 2 Mickey D's All-Americans, and hopefully a Tyrus Thomas type improvement from former Mickey D's All-American (our only one on the current team) Vernon Macklin and the vastly improving Pat Ewing Jr.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

TM said:


> Cupcake scheduling (but yet just enough half-decent OOC games to get on national TV), John Calipari, guaranteed CUSA title, (therefore) top 3 NCAA seed, and no doubt a little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it may look bad that I am complaining about him since DePaul was a finalist for the kid but I just don't see it. He goes to any Big Ten, ACC, or Big East school and I don't say a word other then Darn. For him to goto a mid-major makes me just have to believe there is something going on. If he wanted TV and a great seed he should goto Duke or UNC... Dicky V would hype like no other but the CUSA? Maybe he wants to be the next Penny Hardaway


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

kamego said:


> Derek Rose to Memp is a crock. I will keep complaining about that until the NCAA investigates Memphis and their recruiting. Where there is smoke, there is fire.... I understand Rose's final 5 schools were all addias and he is working a shoe deal already but I don't see why he puts himself on the witness protection list in the CUSA. Just my two cents, I would have rather seen him stay in the B10 or Big East.
> 
> Don't sleep on my Blue Demons either. Wilson Chandler is returning and we have the 12 best recruiting class according to Rivals, with two top 26 players. Should be a hell of a team.



He's recruited some pretty amazing players who just ended up skipping school or leaving early. Amare Stoudemire,DaJuan Wagner, Quintel(sp?) Woods just off the top of my head.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Not very, because Calipari is going to take the Kentucky job after Smith steps down or gets fired.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I don't know Mateo. It does sound interesting though. I know Calipari is one of the highest paid coaches but I'm sure Kentucky could match it. 

Is this your own speculation??


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> Georgetown will be a top 5 team next year without Green and the top team with him.
> 
> If he returns the hoyas will have their top 10 players back, 3 senior starters who have started every game of their career, and 2 incoming McDonalds All-Americans in the backcourt. Austin Freeman a top 10 recruit will move Jessie Sapp to the 6th man position after starting for an entire season. Georgetown will be the most stacked team in the nation if Green returns.
> 
> If only Hibbert returns - which is a guarantee - they'll still be real tough with 4 returning starters, 2 Mickey D's All-Americans, and hopefully a Tyrus Thomas type improvement from former Mickey D's All-American (our only one on the current team) Vernon Macklin and the vastly improving Pat Ewing Jr.


Why are you so sure that Hibbert comes back?


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Why are you so sure that Hibbert comes back?


Every time he's asked it's not even a question. He says he committed to Georgetown for four years and he's going to follow through w that. He's been involved in Georgetown athletics since he was little and he loves the atmosphere and the people. For him there's no reason to leave Georgetown. 

I'm usually a huge cynic about this kind of stuff and I think Jeff is def. gone but Roy has been talking about how proud he is to be a part of Georgetown since he was a sophomore in h.s. (at Georgetown Prep). I'd be more surprised if Jeff stayed than if Roy left. Everyone at Georgetown would be absolutely shocked if he left. It's not even question to anyone.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

A lot of coaches are reluctant to recruit guys who are most likely one year players.I know Coach K has said stuff like he doesn't want some guy that will just stop going to class the second that he doesn't lose playing time if he doesn't.Then those guys are more likely to act as though the coach and the team isn't as important as their ambitions i.e their draft status.When Duke found out Kris Humphries was going to be one and gone they told him to find another school,but of course if you were talking about a guy who could really help you win a title it might not be the same.Calipari doesn't seem to care if a guy wants to be in school or not so he gets a lot of guys who don't stay around.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> Every time he's asked it's not even a question. He says he committed to Georgetown for four years and he's going to follow through w that. He's been involved in Georgetown athletics since he was little and he loves the atmosphere and the people. For him there's no reason to leave Georgetown.
> 
> I'm usually a huge cynic about this kind of stuff and I think Jeff is def. gone but Roy has been talking about how proud he is to be a part of Georgetown since he was a sophomore in h.s. (at Georgetown Prep). I'd be more surprised if Jeff stayed than if Roy left. Everyone at Georgetown would be absolutely shocked if he left. It's not even question to anyone.


I think UCLA would challenge the Hoyas about getting that top spot next season. Lets assume everyone comes back for us as well, then we have every single player returning on our team next season and we bring in the top recruit in the country IMO in Kevin Love, plus another top 50 player in Chace Stanback, and the possible addition of a 4-star combo guard in Jerime Anderson if he can enroll early next year. We'll have no weakness.

Of course you say Green is probably gone for GTown, and i'll say Afflalo is probably gone for us. You say Hibbert is most likely returning, and i'll say Collison is most likely returning for us.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

DaBruins said:


> I think UCLA would challenge the Hoyas about getting that top spot next season. Lets assume everyone comes back for us as well, then we have every single player returning on our team next season and we bring in the top recruit in the country IMO in Kevin Love, plus another top 50 player in Chace Stanback, and the possible addition of a 4-star combo guard in Jerime Anderson if he can enroll early next year. We'll have no weakness.
> 
> Of course you say Green is probably gone for GTown, and i'll say Afflalo is probably gone for us. You say Hibbert is most likely returning, and i'll say Collison is most likely returning for us.


Yea ur def. right. UCLA, Georgetown, Memphis (damn Rose is going to be amazing), Duke, KState, USC and maybe Wazzu (I dont think they're losing a starter) or Stanford will probably be in the top 10 off the top of my head. 

Back to enjoying this year though....


----------



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

UNC will be in the top 5. We will only loose Wright/Terry/Miller, but we have Thompson who can inside with the best of them(played well vs Arizona in the one game he started) and Stevenson who is a presence on the defensive end. We will also be adding Graves who was a redshirt this year. I dont see how UNC is not a top 5 team we have the most talent now, and next year even though we loose a Mcd AA(Wright) we will just start another Mcd AA(Green).


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Im not sure about Washington State and Kansas State being top 10 though

I'm not sure Beasley will make that much of an impact and Wash St is loosing Ivory Clark(not that big of a loss) they'll be fine as long as they have Weaver and Low though but I dunno about top tier


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> Im not sure about Washington State and Kansas State being top 10 though
> 
> I'm not sure Beasley will make that much of an impact and Wash St is loosing Ivory Clark(not that big of a loss) they'll be fine as long as they have Weaver and Low though but I dunno about top tier


They've got more talent than just Beasley. and he's realll good.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

wow, why is everyone so high on WSU? They have no go to scorer when the game is on the line. I live about 1 hour outside Pullman in Spokane, the Hub of Eastern Washington/North Idaho, and all everyone is talking about is WSU, I really think they are going to loose in the first round of the Tourny. Great Coaching can only go so far, and Clark is a big loss, he is the heart and soul of the team.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Bill Walker is Overrated IMO
and their other player is David Hoskins and Drew Bennett


Bennett
Beasley
Hoskins
Walker
and they don't have a very good PG either.....
i don't see them as a top 10 team for sure maybe top 25
i mean Durant is worlds better than Beasley and he only led texas to like top 15-20


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ghost said:


> wow, why is everyone so high on WSU? They have no go to scorer when the game is on the line. I live about 1 hour outside Pullman in Spokane, the Hub of Eastern Washington/North Idaho, and all everyone is talking about is WSU, I really think they are going to loose in the first round of the Tourny. Great Coaching can only go so far, and Clark is a big loss, he is the heart and soul of the team.


Low is there go to scorer. The kid can score. That said, I'm not too high on them either. Not enough offense all around.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> Yea ur def. right. UCLA, Georgetown, Memphis (damn Rose is going to be amazing), Duke, KState, USC and maybe Wazzu (I dont think they're losing a starter) or Stanford will probably be in the top 10 off the top of my head.
> 
> Back to enjoying this year though....


Kansas and UNC are likely to be above any of those schools you listed.

Texas and Oregon will also deserve consideration for preseason top 10 next year.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Kansas and UNC are likely to be above any of those schools you listed.
> 
> Texas and Oregon will also deserve consideration for preseason top 10 next year.


I think KU is a possibility but we'll have to wait on Arthur, Rush and Julian Wright's decisions. If Rush and DA comes back they're def. a top 5 team you're right. Like I said it was off the top of my head. 

UNC will fight for a top 10 spot in my opinon. It won't come as easy for them.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> I think KU is a possibility but we'll have to wait on Arthur, Rush and Julian Wright's decisions. If Rush comes back they're def. a top 5 team you're right. Like I said it was off the top of my head.
> 
> UNC will fight for a top 10 spot in my opinon. It won't come as easy for them.


How can Georgetown be ahead of UNC if you assume Jeff Green is gone?


----------



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

Gtown07 said:


> I think KU is a possibility but we'll have to wait on Arthur, Rush and Julian Wright's decisions. If Rush and DA comes back they're def. a top 5 team you're right. Like I said it was off the top of my head.
> 
> *UNC will fight for a top 10 spot in my opinon. It won't come as easy for them.*


Explain......


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Without Hansbrough and Wright they're in trouble and Tywon Lawson is not as good as advertised. Oh yea and Roy Williams is a recruiter, not a coach.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> How can Georgetown be ahead of UNC if you assume Jeff Green is gone?


Roy Hibbert, DaJuan Summers, Austin Freeman, Jon Wallace are going to be amazing together. And don't forget Patrick Ewing Jr. who's drastically improving and Vernon Macklin who has a ton of potential. Oh yea and Jesse Sapp who although is inconsistent can be very good. And you have another Mickey D's All-American, Chris Wright who a scout on rivals says is the best shooter on the east coast in high school this year. They're very deep and will not be losing their top two players like UNC.

Roy, DeJuan, and Austin are all future 1st rounders if not lottery picks. The cupboard isn't bare like everyone thinks. There is a foundation there and JTIII is a great coach.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya i really like GTown next year even w/o Green

I think Hibbert is more important than Green
Green maybe be better but someone like Summers combined with C.Wright and Freeman coming in and Macklin developing could replace him
Hibbert provides diversity to the team and a HUGE option that most teams just dont have
I know college is a "guard's game" but come on when you have a true center with real skill it makes a huge difference
look at Ohio st, Pitt


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> Tywon Lawson is not as good as advertised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> Roy Hibbert, DaJuan Summers, Austin Freeman, Jon Wallace are going to be amazing together. And don't forget Patrick Ewing Jr. who's drastically improving and Vernon Macklin who has a ton of potential. Oh yea and Jesse Sapp who although is inconsistent can be very good. And you have another Mickey D's All-American, Chris Wright who a scout on rivals says is the best shooter on the east coast in high school this year. They're very deep and will not be losing their top two players like UNC.
> 
> Roy, DeJuan, and Austin are all future 1st rounders if not lottery picks. The cupboard isn't bare like everyone thinks. There is a foundation there and JTIII is a great coach.


I clearly do not have the same optomism with regards to the future draft prospects of some of your players, but you have seen them much more then I.

I clearly agree with you on John T III vs Roy. John has an effective system, Roy just gets good players.

I think losing players will be good with UNC. HAving a shorter rotation might help that team gel a bit. 

Despite the advantage in coaching, I just see to large a talent gap.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I clearly do not have the same optomism with regards to the future draft prospects of some of your players, but you have seen them much more then I.
> 
> I clearly agree with you on John T III vs Roy. John has an effective system, Roy just gets good players.
> 
> ...



Roy will be top 15 at least next year. do u disagree?
dejuan is 10 on nbadraft.net and people are comparing him to jeff green. i've seen him play and don't agree he's lke jeff but he is better on the perimeter than jeff w the same size. he's a good pro prospect. whether it be next year or the following. 
austin freeman will be a pro prospect. i didn't mean right away. i didn't mean to say he's a one and done. he's a 3-4 year guy.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya i really like Dejaun Summers as an NBA prospect
don't know hardly anythin about Austin Freeman though besides the fact that he is a top 10-15 prospect in next years freshmen


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Gotta throw Gonzaga's hat in the ring for next year, lose Raivio and Mallon but i think Heytvelt will be back and you add Austin Daye to a good nucleus or Pargo, Bouldin, Pendo and Downs.

I will side with UCLA at the top, say what you want about Kevin Love at the pro level the kid is going to be a beast in college, if Collison stays they should be the preseason number one, they might not lose a game.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya i agree with UCLA being preseason number one and imagine Afflalo comes back too(doesnt seem likely at this point)..


----------



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

Gtown07 said:


> Without Hansbrough and Wright they're in trouble and Tywon Lawson is not as good as advertised. Oh yea and Roy Williams is a recruiter, not a coach.


Hansbrough said he was staying four years. If he didn't leave last year in a weak draft class, he aint leaving this year. Wright is good but can be replaced with Deon thompson and Stevenson. Lawson is incredible, all i need to say. I will take Roy over Thompson any day of the week, thank you.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

E-MO_416 said:


> Wright is good but can be replaced with Deon thompson and Stevenson.


They can play his position, but they can't replace him. Wright is a freak of nature.


----------



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

TM said:


> They can play his position, but they can't replace him. Wright is a freak of nature.


Yea Wright is very good. The thing is Thompson is not as physically gifted but he is a great inside scorer. Right now he cant play that much due to the depth but next year he will be give the oppurtunity and will not dissapoint. In his one game that he has started(AZ) he played very well.
With Wright and Terry gone our lineup would be:
Lawson(Mcd AA)
Ellington(Mcd AA)
Green(Mcd AA)
Thompson
Hansbrough(Mcd AA)

Also I can see Gtech being ranked in the top 10 if both of their freshman return. They would have returned everyone(Minis Mario West) plus bring in a very good class that includes Mcd AA Gani Lawal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If you watch Memphis, they seriously are going to be tough to beat next year with Derrick Rose, because not only would he be the best player on the team (Douglas-Roberts is close), he would turn their offense completely around. With this guy, Memphis has a chance to win the national title. I never really felt they would last year, nor did I feel it this year, but next year, they are my preseason #1, Georgetown will be my #3.


----------



## DavidCain (Nov 22, 2006)

they really need a rose because they dont have many guys who can create there onw shot theyre main strength is athletic ability

in rose they have a guy who can make shtos and break guys down of the dribble


----------

